# Gaming Pc - FPS Probleme



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

Hey zusammen ,

vor kurzem habe ich mir einen neuen Gaming Pc in einem,von einem Freund empfohlenen Pc Laden ,einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen lassen da ich dachte es wurde mir empfohlen und das diese Leute sich schon auskennen würden habe ich dem mal blind vertraut..Naja nun hab ich vollgende Probleme und zwar geht es momentan um das Spiel Guild Wars 2 dachte ich mir nunja hast ja jetzt einen neuen Pc kannste auch die Grafikeinstellung etc auf hoch machen...Tja Pustekuchen alles am ruckeln bis zum geht nichtmehr die FPS kommen gerade mal wenn ich rumstehe auf bis zu 20 und wenn ich was mache sinken sie auf <10~ hab ich halt alles auf niedrig gestellt und musste feststellen das ich da auch nur auf gerade mal 30 FPS komme.Nun meine Frage sollten es nicht eigentlich mehr FPS sein und flüssigeres spielen mit einem Gaming Pc bzw. wie kann ich diese eventuell erhöhen?Und haben die Leute da mir überhaupt einen anständigen Pc zusammengestellt der die 900€ die ich bezahlt habe auch wert ist?
Dazu kommt noch wenn ich spiele auf hohen Einstellungen das er verdammt laut und heiß ist als würden die Lüfter im Gehäuse explodieren 

Pc - Infos:

*AMD FX8100
*Arctic A30 Cooling Freezer
*8 Gb Corsair Vengeance
*Gigabyte 990FXA-UD2
*1TB Seagate SATA 600 7200rpm 64MB
*LG DVD Brenner
*Gainward GTX 560 OC 1GB DDR5
*LC-Power PRO Line Titus Gaming Tower
*LC-Power Silent Giant 650W active PFC
*Windows 7 64-Bit

Im Anhang hab ich nochmal ein Bild der im Spiel vorhandenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten angehangen falls das relevant sein sollten.

Lg Rotsono


----------



## Nishino (10. Januar 2013)

Für 900€ hättest du, wenn du dir hier im Forum etwas zusammenstellen hättest lassen, ein eindeutig besseres System bekommen. Shop-Leuten kann man quasi fast nie vertrauen.

Dein System ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber für Gaming nicht gerade optimal. Die CPU liegt weit hinter der Gamingleistung von Intel-Prozessoren momentan, da darf man sich von den 8 Kernen nicht täuschen lassen, denn die werden in Spielen nicht gebraucht. Dennoch sollte theoretisch ein besseres Ergebnis in Guild Wars 2 drin sein, daher überprüfe mal die FPS ohne Vertikale Synchronisierung. Check auch mal ob du irgendwo die Anti Aliasing Einstellungen ändern kannst im Treiber deiner Grafikkarte und sichere ab, dass du nirgends Super Sampling Anti Aliasing aktiviert hast (und check auch mal auf die Aktualität deiner Grafikkartentreiber).

Das der PC heiß und laut wird, wundert bei AMD CPUs nicht. Du kannst hier auch mal die genauen Temperaturen etc. posten, wäre evtl. hilfreich um herauszufinden, ob sich hier noch alles in normalen Bereichen abspielt.

Vielleicht liegt aber auch irgendwo ein Montagefehler vor. Das kann man hier nicht ausschließen.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

Wann hast du den geholt? den fx8100 kann man mittlerweile ja nichtmal mehr kaufen udn die graka ist auch steinalt.

900€, sorry, aber das ist zuviel und die Auswahl der Komponenten ist mehr als suboptimal..schade für dich.

der amd zum zocken?
ne alte gtx560 und dann nichtmal ne TI?
keine ssd?
lc-power nt?

Zurückgeben ist nichmehr wa?^^

das wäre z.b. sogar billiger gewesen^^ und locker 50%schneller^^https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22064af559def011dae9b958cf7b3ec8e25b622dcff27


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

Nishino schrieb:


> Für 900€ hättest du, wenn du dir hier im Forum etwas zusammenstellen hättest lassen, ein eindeutig besseres System bekommen.
> 
> Dein System ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber für Gaming nicht gerade optimal.



Heißt das ich sollte an dem System vllt noch was ändern im nachhinein?



Nishino schrieb:


> überprüfe mal die FPS ohne Vertikale Synchronisierung.



Keine veränderung.



Nishino schrieb:


> Check auch mal ob du irgendwo die Anti Aliasing Einstellungen ändern kannst im Treiber deiner Grafikkarte und sichere ab, dass du nirgends Super Sampling Anti Aliasing aktiviert hast (und check auch mal auf die Aktualität deiner Grafikkartentreiber).



Ich kann vollgendes unter der Nvidia Systemsteuerung einstellen:

Antialiasing - FXAA (An/Aus)

Antialiasing - Gamma-Korrektur (Ein/Aus)

Antialiasing - Modus (Anwendungsgesteuert/Aus/Die Anwendungseinstellungen erweitern/beliege Anwendungseinstellungen ausser Kraft setzen)

Antialiasing - Transparenz (Aus/Multisample/2x (Supersample)/4x (Supersample)/4x (Supersample)

Worauf es momentan eingestellt ist hab ich mal grün makiert. 



Nishino schrieb:


> Das der PC heiß und laut wird, wundert bei AMD CPUs nicht. Du kannst hier auch mal die genauen Temperaturen etc. posten, wäre evtl. hilfreich um herauszufinden, ob sich hier noch alles in normalen Bereichen abspielt.



Kann ich dagegen was machen?bzw womit kann ich die Temperaturen auslesen?



Nishino schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt aber auch irgendwo ein Montagefehler vor. Das kann man hier nicht ausschließen.



Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten da ich davon keine Ahnung habe.

EDIT:



the.hai schrieb:


> Wann hast du den geholt? den fx8100 kann man  mittlerweile ja nichtmal mehr kaufen udn die graka ist auch steinalt.
> 
> 900€, sorry, aber das ist zuviel und die Auswahl der Komponenten ist mehr als suboptimal..schade für dich.
> 
> ...



2-3 Monate~ her...Denke nicht das ich ihn zurückgeben könnte höhstens verkaufen...Bin gerade echt ziemlich erschrocken und sauer...


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Die haben dich abgezockt und dir Ladenhüter verkauft


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich Banger und den anderen Recht geben. Hast teures Lehrgeld gezahlt . Ich wäre jetzt auch sauer. Für 900,- Taler hätten wir Dir eine kühle und leise Rakete zusammengestellt. Versuche die Kiste zu verkaufen. Ist noch Garantie drauf und so gut wie neu etc.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

ALso die Hardware war schon vor 2-3 Monaten veraltet, echt ärgerlich. aufrüsten macht bei den komponenten nicht wirklich sinn...

cpu schwach, graka schwach, netzteil ist ein risiko für die hardware (chinaböller)

zum akzeptablen zocken sollte mindestens die graka getauscht werden und vlt kannste den cpu noch übertakten, aber alles andere kostet gleich wesentlichj mehr geld. obwohl dringend ein netzteiltausch zu raten wäre. 

Was war denn das fürn Händler? hat der OEM-PCs auseinander geschraubt und die Teile vertickt? denn den FX8100 konnte man eizenln garnicht kaufen, der war nur in fertigPCs zu haben.


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

Was genau das fürn Händler ist kann ich auch nicht sagen halt ein Händler der kaputtes repariert und auch Neuware verkauft.
Wurde mir halt empfohlen weil es da noch nie Probleme mit gab.
Kann hier mal die Internetseite von denen verlinken 

http://www.alphapcstore.de/


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Was war denn das fürn Händler? hat der OEM-PCs auseinander geschraubt und die Teile vertickt? denn den FX8100 konnte man eizenln garnicht kaufen, der war nur in fertigPCs zu haben.



Warscheinlich Gebrauchtware vom Ankauf , traurig


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

rotsono schrieb:


> Was genau das fürn Händler ist kann ich auch nicht sagen halt ein Händler der kaputtes repariert und auch Neuware verkauft.
> Wurde mir halt empfohlen weil es da noch nie Probleme mit gab.
> Kann hier mal die Internetseite von denen verlinken
> 
> Notebook / Laptop und Computer Reparatur in Wuppertal.


 
Hat dein Kumpel denn Ahnung gehabt und dir den empfohlen? Sonst kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen, die meisten kriegen ja leider nicht mit, wie sie übern tisch gezogen werden.


----------



## Netboy (10. Januar 2013)

Der AMD FX-8100 ist eine reine OEM CPU ggf 120€
Arctic Cooling Freezer A30 *25€* Arctic Cooling Freezer A30 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 *115€* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3 *50€ *Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II *67€* Seagate Pipeline HD 5900.2 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (ST1000VM002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk* 15€* LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gainward GeForce GTX 560 *160€*viel zu teuer Gainward GeForce GTX 560, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (2395) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Pro-917B Titus_X  *50€* LC-Power Pro-917B Titus_X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650GP3 *45€* LC-Power Silent Giant LC6650GP3 Green Power 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
win 7 *37€* amazon Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Macht zusammen 684€ dabei währe die CPU und die Grafikkarte veraltet und zu teuer. Das Mainbord macht wenig Sinn bei einer Grafikkarte und Netzteil sowie der CPU KÜhler sind Schrott


----------



## 8InchMafia (10. Januar 2013)

ALPHA  Gamer PC

Prozessor AMD FX-8150 | 8-Kern Prozessor mit 8x3,6GHz | L3 Cache 8MB
Mainboard ASUS Crosshair V Formula >Republic of Gamers< | Chipsatz AMD 990FX / AMD SB950
Grafik Palit GeForce GTX560Ti 448 Cores | 320-bit | 1.25GB GDDR5
Arbeitsspeicher AMD Performance Edition 16GB | 4x4GB Dualchannel
Festplatte Seagate 1TB | SATA-600 | Cache 64MB
Laufwerk LG Super Multi DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse LC Power ProLine Titus X incl. Lüfter
Netzteil Corsair GS800 Gaming Series | 800W | Aktiv PFC | 80plus | Silent
Dieses System ist individuell anpassbar.



1099,-€ incl. 19% MwSt.

XD Alles klar.


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Hat dein Kumpel denn Ahnung gehabt und dir den empfohlen? Sonst kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen, die meisten kriegen ja leider nicht mit, wie sie übern tisch gezogen werden.


 

Er hat genau so wenig Ahnung wie ich  Aber er sagte halt das er da seit Jahren sein Zeug hinbringt reparieren lässt usw und es nie Probleme gab mit Garantie oder das plötzlich was repariertes wieder kaputt war usw..Halt gute Erfahrungen und auch eigentlich ziemlich netter Service dort.


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

rotsono schrieb:


> Er hat genau so wenig Ahnung wie ich  Aber er sagte halt das er da seit Jahren sein Zeug hinbringt reparieren lässt usw und es nie Probleme gab mit Garantie oder das plötzlich was repariertes wieder kaputt war usw..Halt gute Erfahrungen und auch eigentlich ziemlich netter Service dort.


 
bei 30% Gewinn pro verkauftem Rechner und Reperatur, dafür würde ich dich auch bei jedem besuch knuddeln und dir die Sterne vom himmel holen^^

ich will nicht wisser wieviel geld dein kumpel über die jahre da unnötig hingetragen hat... ;( sucht euch was neues bzw. lasst eure empfehlung durch uns überprüfen.


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> bei 30% Gewinn pro verkauftem Rechner und Reperatur, dafür würde ich dich auch bei jedem besuch knuddeln und dir die Sterne vom himmel holen^^


 
Naja gut das mag schon sein 

Was sollte ich am besten jetzt machen?es so hinnehmen und das beste draus machen oder direkt weg damit und was anständiges her?Irgendwo wird es bestimmt einen noch dümmeren wie mich geben der es kauft und mir mein Geld wieder zurück gibt  
Immerhin kann ich noch ein wenig schmunzeln bei der ganzen Sache.^^


----------



## Netboy (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn du ihn mit wenig Verlust weg bekommst verkauf ihn komplett, da das Beste draus machen fast einem Neubau gleichkommt 

Dann meldeste dich hier und bekommst was Richtiges zusammengestellt


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn du noch kapital übrig hast, dann müssn hier mal die fähigen systemzusammensteller tätig werden. dabei muss dein budget und dein wiederverkaufsgewinn berücksichtigt werden.

Ich würde board, cpu, netzteil und mainboard bei ebay verticken. da sollten 300-400€ drinn sein.

Ein bischen wirste aber drauflegen müssen.

p.s. okay oder komplett verticken, denke aber dass man bischen weniger verlust macht, wenn man case, festplatte, laufwerk und ram behält. immerhin 150-200€ die man nichtmehr ausgeben muss


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

760,35,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207d340511691fab37536f2a792e5adee5f45e663d38

So könnte man es machen. An einigen Teilen könnte man noch sparen. Billigeres Gehäuse, Netzteil, 7870, Boxed Kühler, B75 Board. Mit meiner Zusammenstellung hättest Du aber nen Rechner, der deinem jetzigen Lichtjahre voraus ist . Und das für 760,- Ocken.

593,03,- Euro, wenn Du es so machst wie unser Hai es vorschlägt : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdc727951989c232779478f08e6871e7cf868e3f71


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> 760,35,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207d340511691fab37536f2a792e5adee5f45e663d38
> 
> So könnte man es machen. An einigen Teilen könnte man noch sparen. Billigeres Gehäuse, Netzteil, 7870, Boxed Kühler, B75 Board. Mit meiner Zusammenstellung hättest Du aber nen Rechner, der deinem jetzigen Lichtjahre voraus ist . Und das für 760,- Ocken.



Ich mag einfach nur was anständiges haben und nicht immer von A nach B laufen und mir von jedem ein anderes Schnitzel ans Ohr gelabert bekommen  
Was genau kann ich noch behalten oder sollte ich wirklich alles verkaufen?Und ja falls nötig kann das Budget auch wieder ein bisschen erhöht werden als den wiederverkaufspreis den ich bekommen werde wenn es denn wirklich erstmal das letzte mal sein sollte das ich Geld für einen Pc in den Wind schieße


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> 760,35,- Taler : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207d340511691fab37536f2a792e5adee5f45e663d38
> 
> So könnte man es machen. An einigen Teilen könnte man noch sparen. Billigeres Gehäuse, Netzteil, 7870, Boxed Kühler, B75 Board. Mit meiner Zusammenstellung hättest Du aber nen Rechner, der deinem jetzigen Lichtjahre voraus ist . Und das für 760,- Ocken.


 
Ach ROSI, ich hatte mir dein Setup schon aus dem anderen Thread geklaut und hier als empfehlung auf seite 1 verlinkt gehabt^^


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

@ The.Hai

Ist ja mal voll okay  . Habe oben nochmal editiert, wenn rotsono Case etc. behält. Würde aber ganz klar zu deinem/meinem Warenkorb raten. Also die ~ 760,- Taler Kiste.


----------



## Netboy (10. Januar 2013)

> Und ja falls nötig kann das Budget auch wieder ein bisschen erhöht werden als den wiederverkaufspreis den ich bekommen werde wenn es denn wirklich erstmal das letzte mal sein sollte das ich Geld für einen Pc in den Wind schieße.


Ob es das letzte mal ist liegt an dir


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Lehrgeld haben wir alle schonmal gezahlt  .


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2013)

Sorry, für das Geld hättest nen Turbo Gaming Rechner bekommen haben können!

Die haben dich sowas von übern Tisch gezogen, die verbauten Produkte waren schon beim kauf EOL > End of Life > wird nicht mehr produziert!

Bring das kack Teil zurück, wenn die sich weigern sollten, den zurück zu nehmen, gibts nen Schreiben vom Anwalt, dir hat man als Laie suggeriert, das du aktuelle High End Hardware kaufst, was aber nachweislich nicht richtig war!

Dann meldest dich hier im Forum, für 900 € gibts nen I5 3450 + 670/7970 + SSD + HDD + ..........


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Sorry, für das Geld hättest nen Turbo Gaming Rechner bekommen haben können!
> 
> Die haben dich sowas von übern Tisch gezogen, die verbauten Produkte waren schon beim kauf EOL > End of Life > wird nicht mehr produziert!
> 
> Bring das kack Teil zurück, wenn die sich weigern sollten, den zurück zu nehmen, gibts nen Schreiben vom Anwalt, dir hat man als Laie suggeriert, das du aktuelle High End Hardware kaufst, was aber nachweislich nicht richtig war



So leicht wird das aber nicht gehen schließlich wurde hier kein Betrug begangen und von HIGH END darf hier eh keine Rede sein und das war es bestimmt auch nicht. Sich überm Tisch ziehen zu lassen ist eigenes Verschulden und keinesfalls rückgängig zu machen auf Kosten des Händlers. Der Händler ist hier zu nix verpflichtet und schon garnicht nach 2-3 Monaten. Die Preise bestimmt der Händler selber und die sind für so ein PC Shop durchaus gang und gebe da verarschen sie alle.
Also geh bloß nicht zu  Anwalt und verplemper noch mehr Geld sondern mach dir nix draus, shit happens


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> 593,03,- Euro, wenn Du es so machst wie unser Hai es vorschlägt : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdc727951989c232779478f08e6871e7cf868e3f71




Dann werde ich das wohl so machen und hoffen das dann erstmal keine weiteren Probleme dazu kommen..


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo-

Der PC ist echt mies für das Geld!

*Grafikkarte veraltet, Netzteil iihhgitt... von der Cpu hab ich noch nichts gehört, glaub das die nur in oem rechnern verbaut wurden.*

Der Rest ist zu gebrauchen, aber für das Geld hätte wenigstens noch mal ne SSD bei sein können!

Nächstesmal im Forum, entweder hier oder Computerbase wie auch immer... nachfragen, so kannste Geld sparen und hast was vernünftiges für ein Geld.

MFG Rhyn


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Kannst du die schrottmühle nicht Zurück geben?


----------



## Hawkzton (10. Januar 2013)

graka und cpu ist müll für das geld.

das netzteil von LC kannste knicken, keine sicherung gegen kurzschluss, kriegsten kurzen fackelt dir die kiste ab!

Am besten zurückgeben und sagen was habt ihr mir da fürn scheiß angedreht, oder verkaufen.

hol dir eins von Be-quiet da reicht dir auch nen 530 w netzteil die kosten zwischen 50-100 euro und ist ne gute marke.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Januar 2013)

Wann ist der PC gekauft worden? Eine Mängelrüge wg. versteckter Mängel (bei Abholung nicht offensichtlich) sollte hier angebracht u. rechtlich möglich sein. Auf dieser Basis kann der Käufer
zunächst vom gewerbl. Verkäufer eine Nachbesserung zur Behebung d. Mängel (zu hohe Abwärmeentwicklung, hohe Spieleleistung nichtgegeben) verlangen.


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Wann ist der PC gekauft worden? Eine Mängelrüge wg. versteckter Mängel (bei Abholung nicht offensichtlich) sollte hier angebracht u. rechtlich möglich sein. Auf dieser Basis kann der Käufer
> zunächst vom gewerbl. Verkäufer eine Nachbesserung zur Behebung d. Mängel (zu hohe Abwärmeentwicklung, hohe Spieleleistung nichtgegeben) verlangen.



Eine geringe Leistung ist doch kein Mangel. Sondern schlichtweg die Eigenschaft der Hardware. 
Einfach von Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen und gut


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Januar 2013)

Es ist natürlich letztendlich Auslegungssache wie bei allen Fällen, in denen im weiteren Verlauf Juristen tätig werden könnten. 
Aber laut HGB kann man als Privatkäufer eine Mängelrüge formulieren (und sollte es auch), da das gekaufte Produkt (also hier der komplette PC) die zugesicherten Eigenschaften 
nicht erfüllt (schneller Gaming PC, ...). 

Der Mangel des Produkts besteht ja gerade darin, das eben Hardware mit  zu geringer Leistung u. zu hoher Abwärme eingebaut u. verkauft wurden.
(Bsp.: ein Bekannter hat mal bei einem Händler einen gebrauchten BMW 318i mit ATM gekauft, es stellte sich heraus daß nur 1600er Motor (der des 316i) eingebaut war.
Dies stellte laut Gerichtsurteil einen drastischen Mangel der verkauften Ware dar.)    

Seinerseits hat der Verkäufer das Recht auf Nachbesserung. (Im vorliegenden Fall wäre es zb. akzeptabel,  wenn der Verkäufer CPU u. Board geg. einen i5-3450 mit B75-Board
tauschen würde. In Sachen GraKa würde es schon wieder strittig u. ist auch Verhandlungssache.) 

Der TE hat gepostet, daß er den PC vor Ort gekauft hat u. nicht per Versandkauf oder Online-Bestellung, somit kann er sich nicht auf das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht laut
Fernabsatzgesetz berufen.
TE - bitte korrigieren, falls dem nicht so ist bzw. - es ist kein Versandkauf - stimmt das soweit?

- Greetz -


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Eine geringe Leistung ist doch kein Mangel. Sondern schlichtweg die Eigenschaft der Hardware.
> Einfach von Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen und gut



Es gibt kein Rückgaberecht in lokalen Geschäften! Nur eine Garantie für 2 Wochen gegen Umtausch und für 2 Jahre gegen Reperatur bzw. Austausch.


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> TE - bitte korrigieren, falls dem nicht so ist bzw. - es ist kein Versandkauf - stimmt das soweit?


 
Ja Vor Ort "bestellt" und ein paar Tage später dann abgeholt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Januar 2013)

Hast du einen Kaufvertrag (bzw. eine Rechnung) auf dem die AGBs des Händlers stehen? Ist darauf in irgendeiner Form ein Rückgaberecht formuliert? Wann hast du gekauft?
Komplett bezahlt ist der PC oder ist es ein Ratenkauf?


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hast du einen Kaufvertrag (bzw. eine Rechnung) auf dem die AGBs des Händlers stehen? Ist darauf in irgendeiner Form ein Rückgaberecht formuliert? Wann hast du gekauft?
> Komplett bezahlt ist der PC oder ist es ein Ratenkauf?


 

Keine AGB und gekauft am 20.8.2012 (Doch länger her als ich dachte...)


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit, in die Richtung würde ich garnicht mehr weiter denken.

Edit: und ein Mängel wäre z.b. wenn du ein Kleiderschrank kaufst un der ein Kratzer hat.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Januar 2013)

Die geltenden AGBs von denen sind auf d. Startseite d. Homepage ganz oben rechts einsehbar. Hast du den Händler schon auf deinen Fall angesprochen? Gibt es in deiner Stadt eine Verbraucherberatung? Was hast du an schriftlichen Unterlagen - schriftliches Angebot, Auftragsbestätigung, Rechnung, ...?



> Edit: und ein Mängel wäre z.b. wenn du ein Kleiderschrank kaufst un der ein Kratzer hat.


 Nein, sondern: 

*In welchen Fällen ist die Kaufsache mangelhaft?*


Die Kaufsache hat nicht die zwischen den Vertragsparteien vereinbarte Beschaffenheit.
Beispiel: Maschine erreicht die vereinbarte Stückzahl pro Stunde nicht.
Die Kaufsache eignet sich nicht für die nach dem Vertrag vorausgesetzte Verwendung.
Beispiel:  Maschine erreicht zwar die vereinbarte Stückzahl, kann jedoch nur im  Ein-Schicht-Betrieb eingesetzt werden, obwohl dem Verkäufer bekannt war,  dass der Käufer die Maschine für den Drei-Schicht-Betrieb benötigt.
Die  Kaufsache eignet sich nicht für die gewöhnliche Verwendung, der Käufer  konnte aber erwarten, dass sie sich für diese Verwendung eignet.
Beispiel: Rauchmelder schlägt schon bei Zigarettenrauch an.
Die  Kaufsache entspricht hinsichtlich ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht den  öffentlichen Werbeaussagen des Herstellers oder Verkäufers, auf die der  Käufer vertrauen durfte.
Beispiel: Angaben des Herstellers im  Fernsehen zum durchschnittlichen Benzinverbrauch eines Kraftfahrzeugs  werden merklich überschritten.
usw.
 (Quelle - IHK Pfalz - Mängelansprüche und Garantie beim Kauf)

Natürlich gibt es noch Möglichkeiten; - er kann zB. mit seinen Kaufunterlagen zur Verbraucherberatung gehen, sich dort eine Mängelrüge formulieren lassen u. dann mit dem
Händler über eine sachgerechte Nachbesserung oder sogar über eine Waren-Rücknahme verhandeln.
Evtl. reicht sogar schon ein Gespräch mi dem Händler.


----------



## Netboy (10. Januar 2013)

Oder er spart sich  viel  Ärger, Zeit und Nerven !

Letztendlich hätte er sich zuvor besser informieren müssen!

Jeder will die große Freiheit, aber wenn derjenige nicht den großten Vorteil daraus zieht, sollen es die Anderen wieder richten.

“Jedes Ding ist wert, was sein Käufer bereit ist dafür zu zahlen.”


----------



## rotsono (10. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich will ich nur mit nem blauen Auge davon kommen und hier kein Rechtsstreit anzetteln 
Glaube nicht das es den ganzen Aufwand wert ist?!


----------



## Vicblau (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo...
Wie ich an dem Menü erkenne spielst du ein MMO.
Zugpferd in sachen Hardware in einem MMO ist immer die CPU!
Deine CPU ist wie die vorredner schon meinten leicht veraltet.
Desweiteren zählt bei MMO´s eher der maximaltakt ( 8 kerner mit je 2ghz < 4 kerner mit je 3 ghz ).

Ab Intel I5-750 läuft GW2 sauber, auch im RvR ( ew. schlachtfelder ).
Übrigens ist gw2 eines der ersten games die SMT unterstützen was nur I7 und XEON cpu´s haben.

Dein Flaschenhals ist die CPU, öffne den Taskmanager, geh ingame, geh nach Löwenstein und switch wieder auf den Desktop...   dann siehst wieviel auslastung deine Kerne haben. Meine liegen bei ca 50%.

Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen...

mfg vic

p.s. hab nen tierischen hals auf dein händler!
mit 900€ kann man schon fast 1 1/2 gamingrechner zusammenstellen..


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

rotsono schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich nur mit nem blauen Auge davon kommen und hier kein Rechtsstreit anzetteln
> Glaube nicht das es den ganzen Aufwand wert ist?!



Geh doch einfach mal zum Händler und versuche es mit einem freundlichen Gespräch. Vielleicht hilft das ja schon.


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Januar 2013)

@ Vicblau.. du bist einer der wenigen die das auch wissen das es SMT supportet, find ich gut.

Und da es auf max. Takt ankommt, läuft GW2 auch mit einem kostengünstigen i3+SMT sehr gut 

Ja, der i3 hat es auch


----------



## Vicblau (11. Januar 2013)

ah gut zu wissen


----------



## Lyph (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn es sich um ein AM3+ Board handelt (Der Hersteller kennt dein Board "Gigabyte 990FXA-UD2" nicht) wäre eine Möglichkeit eine potentere CPU drauf zu schnallen.

Es ist jedoch fraglich, ob sich so eine Investition letztendlich bezahlt machen würde, da du wieder Geld ausgeben müsstest und letztendlich auf einem AMD-System sitzen bleiben würdest.

Für einen i3 + B75 Board wärst du z.B. bei etwa 160€ und hättest unterm Strich wohl mehr Gaming-Performance.

Schau mal ob du Mainboard und CPU verkauft bekommst und wenn ja würde ich dann zum Intel-System wechseln.

Grob geschätzt hat deine CPU + Mainboard einen Neuwaren-Wert von ~200€ (vll. weniger da OEM). Bekommst du sie für 100€ (inkl. Versand) verkauft, müsstest du "nur" 60 bis 100€ in die Hand nehmen um deinen PC schneller und kühler zu machen.


----------



## rotsono (11. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> 593,03,- Euro, wenn Du es so machst wie unser Hai es vorschlägt : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdc727951989c232779478f08e6871e7cf868e3f71



Also sollte ich jetzt doch nicht die Teile kaufen die dort aufgelistet sind sondern was anderes?Ich bin überfragt und überfordert.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Januar 2013)

Im Prinzip doch dabei bleiben, nur hat der Lyph dir als günstigere Alternative eine i3 CPU vorgeschlagen; das MBoard aus dem Waren kannst du nehmen u. eine CPU nach Wahl einsetzen.
Vorschläge nach Preis/Leistung:
Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed      ab €101,84
2 Kerner mit HT (4 Threads), integr. Grafikchip,

Intel Core i5-3350P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed   ab €152,90
günstigster 4 Kerner, kein HT, kein integr. Grafikchip

Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed  ab €164,70
4 Kerner, kein HT, integr. HD2500 HD Grafikchip,

Alle passen auf die vorgeschlagenen MBoards.
- Greetz -


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Januar 2013)

hallo , sogar beim teuren alternate bekomme ich was besseres und geld zurück ....

schade das es so händler noch gibt .

aber hey !   ist immer noch besser wie mein kollege ... der hat 999 geld bei mediamarkt gelassen und bekahm noch mehr müll ....

hatte vor 1 jahr nen pc zusammengestellt der genau so bzw besser ist wie dein pc und er kostete nur 600 euro ...

ist schon krass ....

hier hilft nur :  VERKAUFEN !


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Januar 2013)

... oder garnicht erst kaufen!! sondern erst informieren!


----------



## rotsono (12. Januar 2013)

Ich war heute mal bei dem Händler hatte ein "nettes" Gespräch mit ihm.Hatte alles erzählt was mir hier so gesagt wurde vonwegen veraltet nicht für Gamer zu gebrauchen etc.Darauf hin wurde er aufbrausend und meinte das dass was mir erzählt wurde totaler Schwachsinn wäre da dies kein "Hardcore" Gamer Pc sei (Ich hatte beim kauf ausdrücklich angegeben alle neueren Spiele auf höchster Auflösung ruckel frei spielen zu können) sondern ein Einsteiger Modell (Was auch immer er damit meint) im Endeffekt hat mich das Gespräch nicht weiter gebracht.

EDIT: Für einen richtigen Gamer-Pc musste man richtig in die Tasche greifen meinte er da würde das Geld nicht ausreichen weil alleine die Grafikkarten für sowas  schon bis zu 700€ kosten würde (?)

PS: Wegen dem das er zu heiß ist hatte er gesagt vllt hätten sie ein Fehler beim verkabeln gemacht und ein Stecker beim Mainboard vergessen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Januar 2013)

Der hat echt absolut keine Ahnung ...

Lass dir von ihm nix mehr vorgaukeln.

Ich würde ein paar Teile verkaufen und dann davon neue schnellere Teile kaufen.


----------



## rotsono (12. Januar 2013)

Ich bin echt überfragt iwie erzählt jeder was anderes.Natürlich kommen  dann noch die üblichen aussagen wie Anonymen Leuten in einem Forum könnte man nicht  trauen bla bla.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Januar 2013)

Zumindest was die hohen Temperaturen angeht, sollte der Händler  nachbessern. Wird denn jetzt deinen PC nochmal in Augenschein nehmen?

Wieviele Gehäuselüfter sind verbaut u. wie groß sind diese;  - ist mind. ein 120mm vorn und ein gleich großer im Heck? Die hohen Temps können von einer unzureichenden oder 
nicht vorhandenen Gehäusekühlung kommen; - ein CPU-Kühler schafft die Arbeit nicht allein, wenn die warme Abluft dahinter nicht zum Heck hinaus geblasen wird und von vorn 
keine kühle Luft hineinbefördert wird.  
Welches Gehäuse von Alpha PC hast du; ist es auf d. Homepage zu sehen?

Zu deinen Ruckel- u. Leistungsproblemen in GW2 - hast du es schon mal mit dem Support da versucht: 
https://forum-de.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Die-deutschen-Support-Foren-sind-ge-ffnet

Oder hier im PCGH Guild Wars-Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/guild-wars/3413

- Greetz -


----------



## rotsono (12. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Zumindest was die hohen Temperaturen angeht, sollte der Händler  nachbessern. Wird denn jetzt deinen PC nochmal in Augenschein nehmen?



Ja , ich soll am Montag vorbeikommen und er will sich das angucken.



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Wieviele Gehäuselüfter sind verbaut u. wie groß sind diese;  - ist mind. ein 120mm vorn und ein gleich großer im Heck?



Das kann ich leider nicht genau beantworten soweit ich das sehen kann sind es 2 (Hab mal ein Bild mit angehangen hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen) 



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse von Alpha PC hast du; ist es auf d. Homepage zu sehen?



Computer-Systeme Das ganz unterste "ALPHA Gamer Pc" (Zur besseren sicht hab ich da auch nochmal ein Bild mit angehangen)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn oben am Deckel d. Cases keiner mehr verbaut ist, dann sind es 2x 120 mm Gehäuselüfter. - Ok, am Montag siehst du dann hoffentlich weiter; - geh´wenns geht nicht allein hin,
nimm dir jemanden verläßlichen mit; das schafft doch etwas mehr Nachdruck.


----------



## Lyph (13. Januar 2013)

Der hintere Lüfter ist falsch herum eingebaut (Bild 1) und schaufelt Luft ins Gehäuse, statt es aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu befördern. Dadurch entsteht ein Hitzestau im Gehäuse, was die Temperaturen erklärt...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Januar 2013)

Gutes Auge Lyph , - hab´ich glatt übersehen - der Lüfter muß unbedingt andersrum rein.


----------



## Lyph (13. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich selbst mit meinem alten AMD-System so viele "Probleme" mit Temperaturen hatte und viel mit Lüfter experimentierte hab ich da ein Auge für.

Am Besten du fotografierst die Lüfter am CPU-Kühler und den vorderen Gehäuselüfter mal, denn wenn jemand schon den hinteren Lüfter falsch verbaut, besteht auch die Möglichkeit dass ein anderer falsch verbaut wurde.

Du musst dir immer die Rotorblätter anschauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier geht die Luft von oben nach unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bläst der CPU-Lüfter auf die CPU und der hintere Gehäuselüfter nach draußen.

Der Luftstrom sollte idealerweise so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotsono (14. Januar 2013)

War heute da nichts auffälliges gefunden sie können sich selbst nicht erklären wieso er so heiß wird weil bei dennen der Pc iwie nicht heiß wird  
Im Endeffekt haben sie alles getestet nichts auffälliges , wegen dem Lüfter der falschherum sein sollte hat er gemeint das würde keine Rolle spielen ob er heiße Luft raus oder kalte rein bläßst so wie ich es verstanden habe war er so richtig herum da er Luft auf die CPU (?) die dainter ist pustet und die so kalt bleibt.Am Ende hat er noch einen extra Lüfter am Boden eingebaut (kostenlos) Staub rausgeblasen hat er auch kam ein bisschen was raus und das er so heiß wird hat er natürlich direkt darauf geschoben das ich ihn nicht sauber machen würde.Werde jetzt mal schauen ob er weiterhin so heiß bleibt.


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2013)

Es ist ja schön und richtig, wenn der CPU-Kühler frische Luft bekommt, aber doch nicht, wenn der Lüfter am Kühler in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung pustet 
Wie soll den da die Luft vom Kühler effektiv wegtransportiert werden


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Januar 2013)

Dreh den hinteren Lüfter im Heck auf jeden Fall um, damit er herausbläst, sonst hast du im Bereich wo die CPU sitzt einen Stau warmer Luft. In welche Richtung bläst der im Boden montierte
Lüfter, - ins Case hinein? Wenn ja, dann stimmts und du hättest (wenn du den Hecklüfter umdrehst) insgesamt 1x vorn - einwärts + 1x unten einwärts sowie 1x hinten ausblasend + 1x im 
Deckel oben ausblasend und damit einen Luftrom von vorn u. unten nach hinten u. oben, in dem der CPU-Kühlerlüfter in der selben Richtung arbeitet.


----------



## rotsono (14. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Dreh den hinteren Lüfter im Heck auf jeden Fall um, damit er herausbläst, sonst hast du im Bereich wo die CPU sitzt einen Stau warmer Luft. In welche Richtung bläst der im Boden montierte
> Lüfter, - ins Case hinein? Wenn ja, dann stimmts und du hättest (wenn du den Hecklüfter umdrehst) insgesamt 1x vorn - einwärts + 1x unten einwärts sowie 1x hinten ausblasend + 1x im
> Deckel oben ausblasend und damit einen Luftrom von vorn u. unten nach hinten u. oben, in dem der CPU-Kühlerlüfter in der selben Richtung arbeitet.


 
Der neue unten bläßst jetzt raus und der hinten der der falsch herum sein sollte wurde umgedreht und bläßst jetzt auch raus.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Januar 2013)

Ok, - es sind jetzt aber 4 120mm Caselüfter? Vorn u. unten sowie hinten u. oben?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Der untere Lüfter sollte einblasen. Ist dort überhaupt ein Staubfilter vorhanden ? Sonst holst du dir nämlich nur Staub ins Gehäuse


----------



## rotsono (14. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Der untere Lüfter sollte einblasen. Ist dort überhaupt ein Staubfilter vorhanden ? Sonst holst du dir nämlich nur Staub ins Gehäuse


 

Wie sieht dieser Staubfilter aus?sollte ich den Lüfter jetzt einfach selber umdrehen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, - dann hast 2 hineinblasende Lüfter (unten u. vorn) plus 2 hinausblasende (hinten u. oben), damit ca. soviel einströmende wie ausströmende Luft; der Luftstrom ist gelenkt,
und in der Mitte sitzt der CPU-Kühler mit seinem Lüfter der in etwa in die selbe Richtung bläst, in der der Luftstrom von vorn nach hinten verläuft. 

Staubfilter gibt´s zB. da - Caseking


----------



## Scroll (15. Januar 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen WAS fur eine graka er dir fur 700 € verkaufen wurde? Glaube mal fur knapp 100-200 € mehr kriegst du schon eine gtx 690, wurde ja mal gerne wissen welche single graka er dir fur 700 € andreht, am ende noch eine 660ti...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Januar 2013)

Bist du sicher, daß du im richtigen Thread bist?^^


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Januar 2013)

900 Euro und dan wo was...... dies ist mal wieder ein Beispiel wieviel besser das Forum hier ist als diese "möchtegern Fachleute". Für den Preis konnte ich mir nen pc mit ner hd 7950 i5 3570k SSD und E9 netzteil zusammenstellen :-/


----------



## Trolli91 (15. Januar 2013)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe... du hast hier doch bereits eine Zusammenstellung bekommen gehabt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/215842-neuer-gamer-pc.html
Warum hast du dir den denn nicht so gekauft und stattdessen den jetzigen Rechner geholt?


----------



## rotsono (15. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe... du hast hier doch bereits eine Zusammenstellung bekommen gehabt:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/215842-neuer-gamer-pc.html
> Warum hast du dir den denn nicht so gekauft und stattdessen den jetzigen Rechner geholt?


 
Weil ich eigentlich meinen Freunden/Kollegen immer vertraue und wenn die sagen der und der ist gut dann glaub ich das erstmal auch im nachhinein war es natürlich dumm aber das konnte ich als auch er ja nicht wissen.


----------



## rotsono (24. Januar 2013)

Es scheint schwerer zu sein als ich dachte den Pc komplett zu verkaufen...Werde jetzt wohl versuchen nur die Teile die ich nicht brauche zu verkaufen.Was ich noch fragen wollte ist nach und nach kann ich die neuen Teile nicht kaufen und austauschen oder?weil die Teile dann nicht mit dem anderen Zeug zusammen passen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Januar 2013)

Solange du nicht versuchst eine AMD CPU in einen Intel Sockel bzw. auf einem Intel Mainboard und umgekehrt zu verbauen, dürfte es da keine Probleme geben. Allerdings würde ich noch checken, ob der CPU Kühler passt.


----------



## rotsono (28. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie läuft alles nicht so wie ich es will.Aber mal ne Frage was wäre wenn ich mir jetzt erstmal die neue GraKa kaufen würde und austausche..würde mich das schonmal Gaming/FPS mäßig etwas weiterbringen oder ist das eher wie wenn ich nen Ferrari Motor in nen Opel bauen will?Viel Potenzial was nicht genutzt werden kann?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Naja, so schnell ist der FX jetzt auch nicht. In BF3 zum Beispiel liegt er zwischen dem i3 und dem i5. In Anwendungen ist er prima 
Mehr als eine HD7870 würde ich nicht einbauen, wenn du den Unterbau nicht wechselst.


----------



## rotsono (28. Januar 2013)

Naja ich wollte mir die Teile holen dir mir hier schon empfohlen wurden.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdc727951989c232779478f08e6871e7cf868e3f71


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Dann mach das.

Du hast mich doch gefragt, was nur eine neue Grafikkarte bringen würde.
Da habe ich dir gesagt, dass ich maximal eine HD7870 einbauen würde.
AMD CPUs sind momentan zum Gamen einfach zu langsam. Aber die Konfiguration von dir ist sehr gut.
Wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst, bekommst du 3 Spiele gratis.


----------



## rotsono (28. Januar 2013)

Ja schon..mir gings eher darum nicht das ich iwas auswechsel und das passt dann mit den jetzigen Sachen nicht zusammen und dann geht iwas noch kaputt oder explodiert oder was weiß ich.

EDIT: Um es nochmal ganz klar zu machen..Kann ich die Grafikkarte von dem mir geposteten Link einfach so gegen meine jetzige austauschen ohne das was kaputt geht bzw passt die überhaupt?


----------



## rotsono (10. Februar 2013)

Mittlerweile hab ich mir die neue Graka gekauft und muss sagen bin echt überrascht das dass schon soviel unterschied macht in sachen Grafik und FPS.


----------



## rotsono (10. Juni 2013)

Mitlerweile hab ichs endlich geschafft alles loszuwerden zu einem akzeptablen Preis.Nun meine Frage ist diese Liste: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdc727951989c232779478f08e6871e7cf868e3f71
noch Aktuell oder sollte ich ggf. da es ja schon ein weilchen her ist was austauschen was vllt besser ist?Nocheinmal werde ich nicht auf andere Leute hören sondern lieber den Leuten hier vertruen. 

Danke im vorraus. 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdc727951989c232779478f08e6871e7cf868e3f71


----------



## blazin255 (10. Juni 2013)

Habe nicht gesehn das schon alles weg ist .

Ich würde den i5 4570 nehmen wenn schon denn schon.

mainboard:https://geizhals.de/asrock-h87-pro4-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-90-mxgpa0-a0uayz-a940316.html

cpu:https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4570-bx80646i54570-a931005.html


----------



## rotsono (10. Juni 2013)

Was genau ist an den beiden Sachen jetzt besser?und danke für die Antwort.


----------



## blazin255 (10. Juni 2013)

rotsono schrieb:


> Was genau ist an den beiden Sachen jetzt besser?und danke für die Antwort.


 

naja der i5 4570 ist ein haswell ist 10 % schneller als ivy bridge .

wenn du jetzt schon alles neu kaufst dann lieber neue teile und keine älteren

edit: bei hardwareversand kannste dir den compi für 20 euro zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## N00bler (10. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Verkäufer merken das derjenige gegenüber keine Ahnung hat tuhen sie das leider oft ausnutzen


----------



## rotsono (10. Juni 2013)

Soviel mehr Geld ist das ja nicht dann werde ich das wohl noch dazu investieren wenns besser ist.


----------

